# I want to buy an adult german shepherd male



## darrinjesus

I am new to this website. I have joined in order to locate and purchase a German Shepherd. I wish to locate a quality adult male. My wife and I are very stable and live in the Country on 5 acres. We would keep the dog in the house and provide the dog with a very high quality life. In fact we are home all day as we work from our house. We would consider any color and are willing to travel to any state to retrieve the dog if needed. Darrin Bradley my email is [email protected]


----------



## Capone22

Can't help but people are going to want to know your general location. 

Also are you looking for a working line or show line? Age preference? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darrinjesus

I want a good looking dog. Really no preference as long as the dog is sound and looks swell. I live in Missouri. Thanks for your help. Any thoughts.





Capone22 said:


> Can't help but people are going to want to know your general location.
> 
> Also are you looking for a working line or show line? Age preference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

Have you looked into any GSD rescues?


----------



## darrinjesus

I have really looked into rescues but when I search rescues I only see dogs that are "mixes" and look shabby. I really want a great looking male.



Jax08 said:


> Have you looked into any GSD rescues?


----------



## onyx'girl

If I were in your locale, this breeder would be the first choice. 
Crooked Creek Ranch
One in KS that may be of help:
http://vonhartwin.com/
But if you are willing to travel, then maybe you should look at different lines and what best suits you so the dog will be a good match. 

Here is a rescue near me that has very nice adults going through often. Facebook has the best photo/info https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue?fref=ts or you can look on this site for contact info: https://richlandanimalrescue.org/


----------



## darrinjesus

Thank you. I will travel to any State to purchase. 





onyx'girl said:


> If I were in your locale, this breeder would be the first choice.
> Crooked Creek Ranch


----------



## onyx'girl

You should really research the different lines...and watch them work. "Good looks" is just scratching the surface. 

There are some great breeders here on the board, so I'd look at the different forums(choosing a breeder, etc) for more information on lines.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

darrinjesus said:


> I have really looked into rescues but when I search rescues I only see dogs that are "mixes" and look shabby. I really want a great looking male.




There are TONS of purebred, gorgeous GSDs in rescue! Here's some in or near MO:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | O'Fallon, MO | Cole
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sunset Hills, MO | Sheba
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jacksonville, IL | Baden
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | House Springs, MO | Nala
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Saint Louis, MO | LOLA
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Belleville, IL | Sasha

And there are new ones coming in everyday


----------



## doggiedad

get a puppy. enroll in a puppy class. find a private trainer
or a class. train and socialize daily (in sessions many times
during the course of day), good luck.


----------



## robk

There are many breeders and importers who have young adults for sale at all times. Are you looking for a working line or a show line? What general area of the country are you in?


----------



## Magwart

Not sure what rescue groups you are looking at, but MoGS Rescue has some males: www.mogsrescue.rescuegroups.org 

I think the following dogs are pretty swell looking:
Roco's Web Page
Monty's Web Page
Bogie's Web Page

Also, please keep in mind that the way the dog looks in rescue is not what it will look like in 3-4 months, particularly if it came in malnourished or with skin problems. I've seen some _dramatic _transformations. In fact, do a search on this forum for some of the post from PatchonGSD about her dog Balen, with her pictures--he's become a very handsome dog with her care, but he was a diamond in the rough when she rescued him. That transformation happens in rescue quite often!


----------



## MichaelE

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> There are TONS of purebred, gorgeous GSDs in rescue! Here's some in or near MO:
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | O'Fallon, MO | Cole
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sunset Hills, MO | Sheba
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jacksonville, IL | Baden
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | House Springs, MO | Nala
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Saint Louis, MO | LOLA
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Belleville, IL | Sasha
> 
> And there are new ones coming in everyday


Sheba is a rescue that is actually out of Sparta, IL humane society, but is being fostered by the lady that runs the HS in Sparta.

She is a good dog, but doesn't get along with puppies or other small dogs. Sounds like a dominant female, but other than that she is sweet.

She was surrendered after her elderly owners were moved to an elderly care facility. PC for a nursing home. Their daughter couldn't care for her and surrendered her to Sparta HS.

I almost adopted this dog until I found out she didn't get along with puppies. Lisl is also a female, so I know about the drama that can occur as a result of that too and decided to pass.

I hope a nice family takes her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

onyx'girl said:


> You should really research the different lines...and watch them work. "Good looks" is just scratching the surface.
> 
> There are some great breeders here on the board, so I'd look at the different forums(choosing a breeder, etc) for more information on lines.


Does Crooked Creek show and work their dogs?


----------



## onyx'girl

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Does Crooked Creek show and work their dogs?


I don't know...but they know how to run and play on the property...and look great in all the photo's! LOL
An adult male would transition fine going to the OP's property,no? Though I doubt CC has an adult male for sale anyway.
From what I've read, most all CC dogs have great temperaments/health and fit into whatever sport the owners do.(keeping up with the kennel on fb) They also are breeding dogs for service work. 
CC could point the OP in the direction of a dog fitting their situation, the reason I recommended the kennel.


----------



## NancyJ

There are differing opinions of what is "good looking" there are some showlines that people go gaga over that I think are quite ugly and then the showline folks often think the working lines are ugly. I think, though for what you describe pet, looks, pet in the house but no serious work a showline dog may fit the bill.......

This page has some illustrations of the different types that may help you define what, to you, is aesthetically "right". I realize many of us don't buy our GSDs for "looks" typically but it sounds like a good life with the two of you at home (I telecommute and it is good for the dogs). Any way you cut it though they are an energetic breed that will require a good bit of work, excercise, and training to be a happy family member...more than most breeds

A nice young adult may set you back considerably more than a puppy..particularly if it is xrayed and comes with sound hips, back and elbows and a proven temperament. Are there any budget considerations? The showlines tend to cost more than the workinglines though.

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## darrinjesus

No offense but I think all the dogs that were posed on links in this thread look very "shabby". (The rescue dog links provided.) I really am looking for something high quality and realize it will take some money to grab something special. With that added can anyone recommend a breeder to buy a high quality adult male?




jocoyn said:


> There are differing opinions of what is "good looking" there are some showlines that people go gaga over that I think are quite ugly and then the showline folks often think the working lines are ugly. I think, though for what you describe pet, looks, pet in the house but no serious work a showline dog may fit the bill.......
> 
> This page has some illustrations of the different types that may help you define what, to you, is aesthetically "right". I realize many of us don't buy our GSDs for "looks" typically but it sounds like a good life with the two of you at home (I telecommute and it is good for the dogs). Any way you cut it though they are an energetic breed that will require a good bit of work, excercise, and training to be a happy family member...more than most breeds
> 
> A nice young adult may set you back considerably more than a puppy..particularly if it is xrayed and comes with sound hips, back and elbows and a proven temperament. Are there any budget considerations? The showlines tend to cost more than the workinglines though.
> 
> Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## msvette2u

I suggest you post a pic of dogs you DO NOT think look "shabby" so folks know what it is you like.


----------



## Zahnburg

There are very nice dogs for sale everyday. The real question is what are you looking for. What is an "adult"? What is "quality?" 

Are you looking for a young adult (12-18 months) that has had training started?

Are you looking for a a young SchH1 male? 

Are you looking for a VA dog?

Are you looking for a top competition dog?

Etc., etc. etc.

YOU have to figure out what you are looking for or nobody can point you in the right direction.


----------



## NancyJ

Strange, the ones I posted in the Shawlein link did NOT have pictures pop up but if you copy and paste the names into google you will find links with pictures of the various "types" of dogs. 

The problem here is that Quality is in the eyes of the beholder. West German Showlines, Various working lines, and American Showline are very different dogs both in structure and temperament. And there is a lot more to quality than looks. So one persons quality dog is the dog another won't touch with a ten foot pole.

One of the breeders on the forum has a nice description of the types of dogs on her page. Realize she is a workinline breeder so will have that perspective.

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

While you are at it read the linked article on elements of temperament at the bottom of her page.

FWIW, the shabby comments could be left at the door. I would say a lot of folks have great dogs you would consider shabby. You can also have a glorious work of art that is scared of its own shadow and bites people out of fear...


----------



## Andaka

Puppies

I got my young male from her. He is a littermate to Jackpot.


----------



## frillint1

CCR pups are very well bred many of her pups go on to be police dogs, SAR, some are being trained as guide dogs. I know of one of her more recent litters has gone to being a champion at something it was a litter from Sky I believe. All her dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

There are shelter dogs that are doing all of those things too. I just hope they are doing all the right things when it comes to bettering the breed by health testing and titling in some venue before breeding. I couldn't really tell from their website. Hopefully pet quality pups are sold on limited registration. I do like the looks of their dogs, I am very partial to black.


----------



## arycrest

Here are some links to kennels I like, have had a dog from or would get a dog from them. Not sure what type you are looking for so figured I'd post a couple different ones:
Caretti German Shepherds Home Page - have a dog from them
The Official Rin Tin Tin Web Page - have had two dogs from them
WeberHaus German Shepherds = thinking of getting an older/retired dog from them if they have any
Welcome to Sugarloaf Shepherds - Championship German Shepherd Dogs of White Coat Color - have a dog from them

Don't know if any of these will help you in your search, but I wish you my best in finding the dog you're looking for.


----------



## dazedtrucker

There are so many different "types" of Shepherds... personal preference is up to you. Do you want pretty dog show, or tough beauty working???
I will vote Weberhaus. Melinda has outstanding working dogs with show potential. Close to KC. The absolute best around the area... I have met her, and attended a couple of training days with her. Her dogs are rock solid temperment, and work. An exceptional breeder.


----------



## dazedtrucker

I gotta ask... does he look "shabby" ?? LOL  I can take it, give it to me straight...

This has NOTHING to do with Weberhaus... I'm just asking to get an idea of what you are looking for.


----------



## madmaximus

No way, he looks fine and handsome. But the TV does look a bit shabby.... sorry...


----------



## JakodaCD OA

CC health tests all her breeding stock, she has dogs working in sar, obed, has puppies in the Fidelco program.

As for rescue, come on, that's rather an insulting thing to say they look 'shabby'..Some dogs taken in are not in the best of condition when first excepted into rescue, but rescues usually completely vet/socialize them for adoption..And they turn out to be some of the best dogs anyone has ever had. 

I would keep an open mind and be more concerned with temperament than looks.


----------



## msvette2u

I agree, Diane. 

Wonder if our rescued boy we had for 8yrs. after finding him sitting in a kill shelter looks shabby?










Or Kate, a recent foster we had, is she shabby appearing?









Or our current rescued boy, Ruger?









Or this girl who wound up with an amputated leg due to owner neglect?









We've never purchased a dog from a breeder, but did find them in shelters and/or rescued some. 

Looks aren't everything. Handsome or beautiful dogs can have poor temperaments, and the temperament is what makes the dog, not it's appearance.


----------



## arycrest

msvette2u said:


> ...
> Looks aren't everything. Handsome or beautiful dogs can have poor temperaments, and the temperament is what makes the dog, not it's appearance.


While I tend to agree with this, IMHO I like a dog with everything ... good health, excellent temperament and a nice appearance/conformation. Yes, I've had dogs who weren't raving beauties, one with an inherent temperament problem (shyness), one with an aquired temperament problem (never heard the word NO before I got him), some with poor health and loved them all. But that being said, I still prefer dogs with all three ... health/temperament/conformation!


----------



## msvette2u

I agree...there's no reason someone shouldn't get the dog whose looks they like, we did pass up a lovely long-coat male (Sable) last year before we got Ruger, because I don't care for sable pattern so much, he was a looker though! 

I just wanted to say, there's something for everyone in rescue and if a dog looks a bit "shabby", you can deal with that easier than a poor temperament. 

I don't particularly care for Ruger's looks, his coloration is pretty and my favorite color pattern, but his head's still all wonky LOL BUT he's got such a stellar temperament, he'll do


----------



## dazedtrucker

madmaximus said:


> No way, he looks fine and handsome. But the TV does look a bit shabby.... sorry...


I totally agree about the tv, I grew attached to it and refused to part with it 
Thank you


----------



## GsdLoverr729

My first two shepherds could be considered rescues. I don't think either was "shabby" looking in the least. Cheeko was a WL/SL cross who had it all! Except he had his tail amputated and was too gung-ho. He failed the k9 academy because once he latched onto someone he had to be pryed off 
The second was 13-15 when I got him. He had "frosting" on his mouth, was a bit skinny, and walked a little wierd cause he had bad hips. But he loved everyone. There was a child who ran up and hit him in the face with a stick, and he wagged his tail and licked the kid! O_O So I was happy to have his temperament for the two weeks he lived with me rather than a stunning boy. 

OP- One thing to remember about shelter dogs/rescues is that a lot of their photos are taken when they first arrive in bad shape, are nervous, and the photos usually are taken in lighting/by a person that does the dog no justice. So try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Freestep

I just wanted to point out: any dog can look "shabby" if not kept healthy and well-groomed. So when you purchase a nice looking dog, the responsibility is yours to keep him looking nice. 

Please scour the web and post some photos of dogs that look "nice" to you, so we can get an idea of what type you are after. Everybody has their own idea of what looks nice and what looks "shabby". And you don't necessarily have to pay top dollar for a beautiful specimen. 

Are you interesting in showing the dog? If so, in what venue? AKC, UKC, SV?


----------



## msvette2u

OH yeah Ruger looked shabbier when we got him. 
One ear up, one down, underweight, the whole bit. LOL


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Just some examples for ya:
From Westside German Shepherd Dog Rescue-








My Last Shepherd the day I got him (first one with the other dogs) and the last day I had him (second one lol)-


----------



## dazedtrucker

If you like the looks of Axel, then you are probably looking for a medium to long coat show type dog. Axel is predominantly canadian show lines mixed with working lines, and technically a long coat. Maybe start looking for a show kennel that has working ability (alot of show dogs are just a mental mess, beware of just a pretty face...), a retired show dog might be what you are after? 
Good luck!


----------



## huntergreen

op, i think you need to take your time. learn about the different types of gsd. understand the time and training a gsd needs. learn about high drive, low drive on off switch ect. although looks are important, and we all have different tastes, there are many considerations that imho are more important. do your research, continue to ask questions.


----------



## shepherdmom

darrinjesus said:


> I have really looked into rescues but when I search rescues I only see dogs that are "mixes" and look shabby. I really want a great looking male.


The dog in my picture is a pure West German Show dog that I got from rescue. I even have her AKC papers. Her coat was not as shiny when we got her, but a week of quality food and a tsp of olive oil on her food daily soon had her looking great.


----------



## darrinjesus

*wow pushing shabby rescues*

I got on this site to locate responsible breeders for a purchase. It's 4 pages of forum later and what I'm seeing is people pushing shabby rescue dogs. I'm glad you guys rescued your dogs but that is not what I want. I want an awesome looking dog. It's not a crime to want to purchase a great looking specimen.


----------



## darrinjesus

*what I'm looking for*

I'm looking for a big boned black and red, or solid black 2 year old male. Borderline show quality. I'm looking for a dog that will announce with strong barking that strangers are present. I am absolutely amazed that after I indicated I was looking for a specific dog that all the dog rescue people starting pushing me to get a dog I did not want in order to see another rescue dog taken. I WOULD TAKE A RESCUE DOG IF ONE PERSON COULD SHOW ME A GREAT LOOKING DOG. SOME OF THESE RESCUE DOGS LOOK SO POOR THEY DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE SHEPHERDS.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I think more members are trying to prove to you that just because it's a rescue dog doesn't mean it's "shabby." And find your clear disgust in them shocking. I know that calling any of the dogs pictured in this thread "shabby" or saying "they don't even look like shepherds" ruffles my feathers. These dogs are VERY loved by their owners and everyone else on the forum. So it's rude and insulting to call them shabby. Nobody tried to push one onto you, you mentioned thinking of a rescue. So we tried to show you, as Mikko said in the next post, that not all are mixes or shabby. 

Try searching the classifieds on Pedigreedatabase.com for adult males for sale. I have seen quite a few today that may fit your description (not sure about temperament, you would have to speak to the people selling them).
Examples:








German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: Highly trained long coat from Czech (in US) (id: 181434) ^








German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: Solid black very talented working dog from Czech (id: 174205) ^


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

darrinjesus said:


> I'm looking for a big boned black and red, or solid black 2 year old male. Borderline show quality. I'm looking for a dog that will announce with strong barking that strangers are present. I am absolutely amazed that after I indicated I was looking for a specific dog that all the dog rescue people starting pushing me to get a dog I did not want in order to see another rescue dog taken. I WOULD TAKE A RESCUE DOG IF ONE PERSON COULD SHOW ME A GREAT LOOKING DOG. SOME OF THESE RESCUE DOGS LOOK SO POOR THEY DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE SHEPHERDS.



Your comments are very insulting and quite honestly, disgusting! NO ONE was trying to PUSH a rescue dog on you! You stated you were considering a rescue, but all of the ones you saw were either mixed or looked shabby, so myself and some other people thought that by showing pictures of rescues that we (and probably most people) don't think look "shabby," we could show you that not all rescues are mixed, or look "shabby." 

Most of the people on this forum have dogs that look like many featured on those links (whether they were rescued or not), and so your comments are very insulting! 

There have been several people trying to help you find the type of dog you are looking for, but you have not provided much information, nor a picture of what you are looking for, despite several requests. Maybe if you could provide a photo of what, in your mind, is not shabby, we'll stop posting pictures of our shabby dogs...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Honestly, I would not want you to get a rescue dog, great looking or not. When you get a rescue dog, a lot of it is about what you give to the dog, as much as what you get. 

Good luck with breeder recommendations. Hopefully you will be able to communicate to them exactly what you want.


----------



## gagsd

You might try Eurosport. I don't think they have anything right now, but they often have dogs come up and can find what you want.... ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services
(edited- they do have a few solid black males)

Nothing wrong with wanting what you want.
I would recommend that you do some research on training and bloodline, that way you won't get taken advantage of (if you have not done so already).


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

It is perfectly fine for you to purchase a breeder dog. Insulting rescue dogs is offensive. See, we are dog lovers. If our dog suffers chronic ear infections causing floppy ears, we still love him. If our dog gets cancer and has to have his tail or leg amputated, we still love him. When our senior dogs develop DM, lose muscle mass, have cataracts, I guess they would look shabby in your eyes. But... they never do in ours, because we LOVE our dogs!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Stevenzachsmom said:


> It is perfectly fine for you to purchase a breeder dog. Insulting rescue dogs is offensive.


Exactly. 

Absolutely fine and probably your best route. 

Also, just as an FYI to anyone ever reading this thread: people can get a great looking, well tempered, healthy dog from rescue. 

But if you want to know the dog's background, genetics, etc, in most cases a shelter dog or rescue dog (from a rescue org) does not come with that kind of info. So it makes sense if this is something that you want/need, you would not get a rescue.


----------



## onyx'girl

Don't forget that rescues do pretty thorough screenings, so they may pass you up, instead of you passing up their shabby dogs.
I will repeat, please research the lines so you know what you're getting...black and red are usually showline and the black is working.


----------



## shepherdmom

darrinjesus said:


> I'm looking for a big boned black and red, or solid black 2 year old male. Borderline show quality. I'm looking for a dog that will announce with strong barking that strangers are present. I am absolutely amazed that after I indicated I was looking for a specific dog that all the dog rescue people starting pushing me to get a dog I did not want in order to see another rescue dog taken. I WOULD TAKE A RESCUE DOG IF ONE PERSON COULD SHOW ME A GREAT LOOKING DOG. SOME OF THESE RESCUE DOGS LOOK SO POOR THEY DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE SHEPHERDS.


Sounds to me like you are just trying to start wars and obviously know nothing about Shepherds. After making posts like that around here I doubt any of the really good breeders will be willing to sell a dog to you. They are very selective about where their dogs go.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

The first five rescues posted looked like mixes and looked shabby. He wasn't insulting all resues.... Just staying the obvious. I wouldn't want any of those dogs if I was specifically looking for a gsd that looks like robin Huerta dogs.

I love my boy rocky but he is honestly not the best looking dog around. Dogs don't care how they look, no insult made.

What the heck is wrong with wanting a normal German shepherd and not the mix looking ones posted?


----------



## GusGus

dazedtrucker said:


> I gotta ask... does he look "shabby" ?? LOL  I can take it, give it to me straight...
> 
> This has NOTHING to do with Weberhaus... I'm just asking to get an idea of what you are looking for.


I haven't read as far as what anyone had to say, but boy do I love the look of that dog !


----------



## onyx'girl

This dog in rescue...hardly looks shabby(and there are more in this rescue that I'd have no problem with:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.295815707204019.70903.258834997568757&type=3


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

onyx'girl said:


> These dogs in rescue...hardly looks shabby(and there are more in this rescue that I'd have no problem with:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.295815707204019.70903.258834997568757&type=3



These look nothing like the poorly bred/mixed shepherds posted that the OP called "shabby". Everyone is acting like the OP is turning his nose up at ALL rescues, when he simply called a few poor looking ones shabby. They DO look shabby. That doesn't mean they aren't good dogs, just not what he is looking for.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

x0emiroxy0x said:


> The first five rescues posted looked like mixes and looked shabby. He wasn't insulting all resues.... Just staying the obvious. I wouldn't want any of those dogs if I was specifically looking for a gsd that looks like robin Huerta dogs.
> 
> I love my boy rocky but he is honestly not the best looking dog around. Dogs don't care how they look, no insult made.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with wanting a normal German shepherd and not the mix looking ones posted?


Are we looking at the same pictures? The first five rescues posted were the links I gave, none look mixed to me, and none look shabby! Many of the other links look pretty good to me too...Sure they don't look like German show lines, but at that point OP didn't say that's what he wanted, still not really sure what he wants since he also said a solid black...
IMO, these dogs are better looking than German showlines, but I wouldn't call the showlines shabby and say they don't look like GSDs just because they aren't my taste in GSDs.


----------



## GusGus

x0emiroxy0x said:


> These look nothing like the poorly bred/mixed shepherds posted that the OP called "shabby". Everyone is acting like the OP is turning his nose up at ALL rescues, when he simply called a few poor looking ones shabby. They DO look shabby. That doesn't mean they aren't good dogs, just not what he is looking for.


You have to remember that these dogs aren't in loving homes getting bathed and loved in a permanent place like other dogs are. Quite frankly there were more than a few I saw that were beautiful and definitely pure bred. How would a person look living in a kennel 24/7?


----------



## onyx'girl

And eating donated mixed kibble


----------



## shepherdmom

x0emiroxy0x said:


> What the heck is wrong with wanting a normal German shepherd and not the mix looking ones posted?


The problem is, it is obvious he knows little to nothing about shepherds other than he wants one that looks big and bad and he wants it to bark. While at the same time he is dissing everyone here who has rescues by saying they are not good enough. Why are you defending him?


----------



## holland

The dog Jane posted is gorgeous-I adopted a rather shabby GSD once-never regretted it-got an amazing dog for 20 dollars and after a year she looked like a different dog too


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

shepherdmom said:


> The problem is, it is obvious he knows little to nothing about shepherds other than he wants one that looks big and bad and he wants it to bark. While at the same time he is dissing everyone here who has rescues by saying they are not good enough. Why are you defending him?


Never once did he say that he wanted a "bad" dog that "barks" at people. He wants a normal looking german shepherd. 

Where did he diss "everyone who has rescues" by saying they are not good enough? He simply said the dogs posted were not what he wanted. How is that dissing anyone else's dog? And why should he be forced to rescue a dog that does not match the quality of what he is willing to pay?

Who says you know any more about German Shepherds than him? Who cares why he wants a german shepherd, if that is the breed he wants, he wants a dog that LOOKS like a german shepherd, not some mix from the pound. That is his choice.

You are forcing your choice to rescue down other people's throats.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Is there anyone here that actually thinks the bottom three dogs:










Look anywhere NEAR the quality of these dogs:










*TOP TWO DOGS ARE FROM TEAMHUERTAHOF.COM

*The top two in the first picture are obviously shepherds and will look great when they get to a caring home. But the bottom three are VERY shabby looking and don't have the "normal" shepherd look. The short coat black and tan has an awkward face that doesn't look typical German Shepherd.

That being said, there is NOTHING wrong with these dogs. But their is also nothing wrong with the OP not wanting a dog that doesn't even look pure bred or well taken care of. Rescuing is not for everyone.


----------



## holland

You can't force anything down anyones throats-rescues are an option-the OP can do whatever he/she wants


----------



## GusGus

shepherdmom said:


> The problem is, it is obvious he knows little to nothing about shepherds other than he wants one that looks big and bad and he wants it to bark. While at the same time he is dissing everyone here who has rescues by saying they are not good enough. Why are you defending him?


Sounds like he wants an old-fashioned oversized German Shepherd that is very unsocialized? Maybe I'm wrong about that, but it doesn't sound like a great idea.


----------



## marshies

I think it's safe to assume that given the OP's desire to have a GREAT looking dog, going with a breeder who might have an adult male is the easiest route. Why adopt a "shabby" looking GSD who MIGHT turn out to be a heartthrob when the OP can meet and evalute GSDs that aready fit the bill? Rescues are great, but I think with the OP's strict preferences, it might end up being a sad story for both parties if the dog doesn't turn out how the OP wants it to.

If you like red and black, you are looking for German showline dogs. There are many breeders on this board who have this type of dog. Adult dogs that suit your preferences might take a longer search, so I suggest you just go through all the breeders' sites recommended on other threads on the forum when you search "showline breeders", and see if they have an adult male for you.


----------



## onyx'girl

How do you get old fashioned oversized, undersocialized from his posts? He said black and red or black.


----------



## holland

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Is there anyone here that actually thinks these dogs:
> 
> _*** Images removed by ADMIN 1599 X 1066 ***_
> 
> Look anywhere NEAR the quality of these dogs:
> 
> _*** Images removed by ADMIN 1599 X 1066 ***_
> 
> The top two in the first picture are obviously shepherds and will look great when they get to a caring home. But the bottom three are VERY shabby looking and don't have the "normal" shepherd look. The short coat black and tan has an awkward face that doesn't look typical German Shepherd.
> 
> That being said, there is NOTHING wrong with these dogs. But their is also nothing wrong with the OP not wanting a dog that doesn't even look pure bred or well taken care of. Rescuing is not for everyone.


My rescue shepherd didn't have a normal look to her either-however its amazing what a year of good food can do-hard to look like a typical shepherd when you are starving and weigh 35 pounds-but really shouldn't judge a book by its cover because she turned out to be an amazing dog-you are right rescuing isn't for everyone


----------



## GusGus

onyx'girl said:


> How do you get old fashioned oversized, undersocialized from his posts? He said black and red or black.


I believe he said he wanted something that was big boned and barks at strangers. That's where I got that

Edit: I don't know much about what colors come from where..but I DO know that an unsocialized dog will most likely bark at strangers..and some people breed for a bigger size.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

JakodaCD OA said:


> CC health tests all her breeding stock, she has dogs working in sar, obed, has puppies in the Fidelco program.


Good deal 



darrinjesus said:


> I'm looking for a big boned black and red, or solid black 2 year old male. Borderline show quality. I'm looking for a dog that will announce with strong barking that strangers are present. I am absolutely amazed that after I indicated I was looking for a specific dog that all the dog rescue people starting pushing me to get a dog I did not want in order to see another rescue dog taken. I WOULD TAKE A RESCUE DOG IF ONE PERSON COULD SHOW ME A GREAT LOOKING DOG. SOME OF THESE RESCUE DOGS LOOK SO POOR THEY DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE SHEPHERDS.


O.k. We GET your POINT. The reason WHY people are getting upset with you is because of your lack of tact and respect in your responses. Shut your mouth, take a step away from the computer, breathe, consider your audience, and then come back and try to word your opinions differently because while a rescue dog might not be up to standards as other dogs, or the right choice for everyone, it does not mean you should sit here trash talking them or the people that choose to own them. Yeah, you asked a specific question, but this is also a public message board and you might not like every response you get. Don't like the responses with rescue dog links and suggestions? Then politely decline or IGNORE them! Novel idea!



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Honestly, I would not want you to get a rescue dog, great looking or not. When you get a rescue dog, a lot of it is about what you give to the dog, as much as what you get.


Exactly. 



x0emiroxy0x said:


> The first five rescues posted looked like mixes and looked shabby. He wasn't insulting all resues.... Just staying the obvious. I wouldn't want any of those dogs if I was specifically looking for a gsd that looks like robin Huerta dogs.
> 
> I love my boy rocky but he is honestly not the best looking dog around. Dogs don't care how they look, no insult made.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with wanting a normal German shepherd and not the mix looking ones posted?


There is nothing wrong with wanting a certain type of dog and look, there is nothing wrong with having your own opinions on how certain dogs look. There is something majorly wrong when you jump on here with a bad attitude and just downright offend/insult the dogs that someone loves.


----------



## shepherdmom

holland said:


> You can't force anything down anyones throats-rescues are an option-the OP can do whatever he/she wants


If he can find a breeder that will sell to him.


----------



## Jax08

darrinjesus said:


> I'm looking for a big boned black and red, or solid black 2 year old male. Borderline show quality. I'm looking for a dog that will announce with strong barking that strangers are present.


I'm going to ignore all the other comments and arguments.

I don't think you know what you want so it's hard for anyone to recommend a breeder to you.

Black and Red - typically German showlines.
Black - typically working lines. I think West German is more prevalent but not sure on that.

What does "borderline show quality" mean? There are very different looks between a Show line and a Working line and then you have the differences between the different lines in Show and the different lines in Working.

As far as looks....it broke my heart today to watch a beautiful, long coat, sable puppy fighting to not come thru the door for training because she was so scared. Beautiful doesn't equal well bred and stable. A well bred GSD puppy should have come thru that door like she owned the place. I think you need to do a lot of research into the dogs before you make a decision. You need to rearrange your criteria from Beauty, Temperament to Temperament, Beauty.

There are several places you can look. I think Eurosport was recommended to you. You could start there.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Is there anyone here that actually thinks the bottom three dogs:



Did you get permission from the owners of these dogs to use them in an insulting manner? My GSD is a rescue and her looks/temperament is something to be desired, but I would still be upset if her photo was being randomly used on the internet, without my approval, to prove a point that she looks like crap.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

shepherdmom said:


> If he can find a breeder that will sell to him.


I don't know why any breeder would *not* sell to him.... Because he doesn't want a mixed breed, 5 year old shelter dog? The breeders obviously aren't going to shove rescuing down his throat.

If he ever thought about rescuing, he sure forgot it by now, what with all of the rescuers going nuts on him.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Did you get permission from the owners of these dogs to use them in an insulting manner? My GSD is a rescue and her looks/temperament is something to be desired, but I would still be upset if her photo was being randomly used on the internet, without my approval, to prove a point that she looks like crap.



I'm sure their owners don't care, since they already dumped them in a shelter.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

I consider mine a rescue.... 2 and 1/2 and still only 65 pounds. Washed out coloration and no muscle..... Still love him to death but my love is not going to turn him into robin huerta's dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I don't know why any breeder would *not* sell to him.... Because he doesn't want a mixed breed, 5 year old shelter dog? The breeders obviously aren't going to shove rescuing down his throat.
> 
> If he ever thought about rescuing, he sure forgot it by now, what with all of the rescuers going nuts on him.


No good breeders won't sell to him because what he is looking for, a barking aggressive dog, is not something most breeders are wanting to have in there lines. They also tend to be turned off by people who are rude.


----------



## onyx'girl

Brokers are the best bet...obviously the OP wants an adult with some previous training. The wallet will do the talking in such a situation. 
I doubt if Franklin or Grant will be rude.


----------



## hattifattener

shepherdmom said:


> No good breeders won't sell to him because what he is looking for, a barking aggressive dog, is not something most breeders are wanting to have in there lines. They also tend to be turned off by people who are rude.



so,you are saying, a GSD should not guard its territory?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I'm sure their owners don't care, since they already dumped them in a shelter.


Surely these dogs have fosters, new owners, or a rescue group/shelter staff that loves them.


----------



## gsdraven

*This thread is not about rescues vs breeder dogs looking better than the other. Get back on track.now or warnings will start being issued. 

*


----------



## arycrest

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Are we looking at the same pictures? The first five rescues posted were the links I gave, none look mixed to me, and none look shabby! Many of the other links look pretty good to me too...Sure they don't look like German show lines, but at that point OP didn't say that's what he wanted, still not really sure what he wants since he also said a solid black...
> IMO, these dogs are better looking than German showlines, but I wouldn't call the showlines shabby and say they don't look like GSDs just because they aren't my taste in GSDs.


There's an old saying, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" and IMHO that's basically what we're all saying albeit some are doing it with more finesse than others.

We now have a general idea what darrinjesus is looking for and I'm sure those who can help him will, and those of us who can't will go on to help others who like what we like.


----------



## robk

To the OP. Here is a place that always has plenty of young adults for sale in both show lines and working lines. 

..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

shepherdmom said:


> The problem is, it is obvious he knows little to nothing about shepherds other than he wants one that looks big and bad and he wants it to bark. While at the same time he is dissing everyone here who has rescues by saying they are not good enough. Why are you defending him?


He never said rescue dogs weren't good enough. He said he didn't want them.

BIG difference.

He has a certain look that he wants. There is nothing wrong with that.

Sometimes rescues DO get dogs that look like what the OP is looking for, but it's rare.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

How you can go from this:



> I'm looking for a dog that will announce with strong barking that strangers are present.


To this:



shepherdmom said:


> ... because what he is looking for, a barking aggressive dog


I just don't get it???

As for the OP being rude? Hardly. He simply stated what he was looking for and what HE didn't like.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Lauri & The Gang said:


> He never said rescue dogs weren't good enough. He said he didn't want them.
> 
> BIG difference.
> 
> He has a certain look that he wants. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sometimes rescues DO get dogs that look like what the OP is looking for, but it's rare.


I think it was simply the "shabby" and "don't even look like shepherds" comments that got everyone's hackles raised. I know they didn't hit me right at all, I had to walk away from the computer for a moment. Of course, I am a hormonal 18 yr old.

OP- Have you looked at the Eurosport link or the links I posted for PDB ads yet?


----------



## DharmasMom

Just remember this. No matter how great your "dream" dog looks when you get him, it is your job to keep him looking like that. Exercise, a high quality food, LOTS of coat maintenance or your dog will end up looking just as "shabby" as these other dogs you are turning your nose up at.

My long coat girl is stunning when she is clean, and brushed to a shine. After a few trips to the beach and rolling in the sand with her sister, her hair gets wild and small mats form. She will start to look a bit "shabby". It doesn't change the fact that she is incredibly smart, will alert me immediately if someone is even near my house and just about bark her head off if someone comes near the car while I am in it. She also loves me more than anything in the world.

So get your fabulous looking dog but be sure you keep him that way. Good luck with all that work.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Lauri & The Gang said:


> He never said rescue dogs weren't good enough. He said he didn't want them.
> 
> BIG difference.
> 
> He has a certain look that he wants. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sometimes rescues DO get dogs that look like what the OP is looking for, but it's rare.


Well actually he did say he's looked into rescues, but they have all been shabby or mixed and then said " I WOULD TAKE A RESCUE DOG IF ONE PERSON COULD SHOW ME A GREAT LOOKING DOG. SOME OF THESE RESCUE DOGS LOOK SO POOR THEY DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE SHEPHERDS" 

Definitely seems like he should go to a breeder for what he is looking for.


----------



## darrinjesus

Holland, I honestly don't like any of the dogs in the top display. We see a lack of pigment and pattern. Short noses and poor ears, etc. I guess I'm looking for a dog that is show quality. I like the big male on the second page of photos you sent me though. he's great.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

So, dogs more like this guy then (if black/tan)?








^ X-Box dei Precision :wub:


----------



## JPF

x0emiroxy0x said:


> The first five rescues posted looked like mixes and looked shabby. He wasn't insulting all resues.... Just staying the obvious. I wouldn't want any of those dogs if I was specifically looking for a gsd that looks like robin Huerta dogs.
> 
> I love my boy rocky but he is honestly not the best looking dog around. Dogs don't care how they look, no insult made.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with wanting a normal German shepherd and not the mix looking ones posted?


There is nothing wrong about wanting a "normal" german shepherd. What was wrong with his post was his dismissive, insulting language. A normal person would have just politely declined or ignored the rescue route.


----------



## darrinjesus

yes


----------



## Zahnburg

Older than what you were looking for but may suit you: German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: Great working (Black/red) from Czech! (id: 181424)


----------



## darrinjesus

I do know what I want. When I was in college I raised some shepherds. At that time I owned the son of Lance of Fran Joe. His name was Goliath. A large boned black and red fit for any show ring. I never showed but I certainly know the difference between high and low quality. I simply want a great looking male that is smart so my wife and I can love on him and vice versa. When I ask for some help here in the website about all I got was rescue references. I'm sure there are some great looking males somewhere in a rescue program but I have yet to see them.


----------



## darrinjesus

Great looking dog but I have been warned not to do business from across the ocean due to the possibilities of getting ripped off. Thank you very much.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Xbox is actually in Canada lol, and not for sale. I was trying, moreso, to get an idea of what you are looking for. He is West German showlines, which narrows it down a lot. Many of the WGSL breeders I personally would buy from don't have adults at the moment, but I have seen quite a few on PDB that are in the US right now. And I'm sure another member can point you towards someone who has an available adult now that we have an idea on looks.

Are you looking for a younger adult (2-4)? Or an older one (5-8)? I am guessing not a senior (8+).


----------



## Zahnburg

The dog I posted is in Colorado I believe.


----------



## sparra

JPF said:


> A normal person would have just politely declined or ignored the rescue route.


but it is OK to suggest someone is not "normal".....that is not insulting....alrighty then.....


----------



## darrinjesus

I didn't post any photos, and I've got a right to my opinion just like you do. I'm not trying to upset anyone. I am trying to find the dog I want. I have researching for almost a year. I have tried all over the internet. I don't want a puppy. i don't want a female. I don't want a long coat. I want an adult male that will bark at strangers, and be a family member here at our home. Your dog may look fine, however I haven't found one adult male in rescue that is even close to the standards I have.


----------



## APBTLove

I have no problem with wanting a certain look in a dog, I love the way sable GSDs look, and I admit I take second looks at rescues who are good looking in my opinion.
But just like with people, you realize those looks are going to fade, and he'll end up pretty 'shabby' in his old age, I hope that doesn't mean he won't be good enough for you any more.

Posting on here isn't going to do you much good. Call some breeders and tell them what you want, and they will direct you to one of their dogs or another breeder if they're reputable.


----------



## darrinjesus

I am looking for a 2 or 3 year old. I hate to get one that is too old so I can spend a great deal of time with him.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

2-3 sounds good, that gives another aid to those who would like to help.
By bark at strangers, do you mean simply alert you when someone is nearing your home or vehicle? I ask because some people do want it to bark at strangers period (on walks and such), but that is an unhealthy behavior. Not trying to be condescending, just trying to help...


----------



## gagsd

A dog barking at strangers that intrude on his territory is not a temperament issue. I would hazard that it might just be a GOOD thing. 

The OP has clearly stated what he wants. This board has a wealth of people from different areas with knowledge of breeders and dogs that may be available.
Please, leave the debating and snarkiness on the other side of your keyboards.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

If that was directed at me, I'm not being snarky or trying to debate. >.>
I'm trying to narrow things down as much as possible, so that I can try to help as much as I can. I don't have a very large network but the more detail I have on what OP is looking for the more likely I'll be to actually come up with something useful. :/


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree, GSD's are supposed to carry some aggression/ balanced nerve is most important. Because the dog should be older, then going with the broker Eurosport or PDB classifeds is the best route to go. Not many give up a mature trained male often.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Lance of Fran-Jo: 
Fran-Jo German Shepherds

Old website it looks - I wonder if Andaka might have some leads.


----------



## shepherdmom

Lauri & The Gang said:


> As for the OP being rude? Hardly. He simply stated what he was looking for and what HE didn't like.


Right after I posted a message about my black and red West German Showline Rescue who I think is beautiful (and which is BTW the colors he said he was looking for) I wasn't pushing my dog, he could never have her I was just showing what I did find in rescue. The very next message is the OP saying:

"I got on this site to locate responsible breeders for a purchase. It's 4 pages of forum later and what I'm seeing is people pushing shabby rescue dogs"

He called my beautiful darling dog shabby. :angryfire: That is RUDE!! Walking away from this thread now before I get kicked off for saying something nasty.


----------



## Castlemaid

I think some people are waaaaaayyyyy over reacting and taking things too personally. 

Thank you all that got the thread back on track. 

Darrin, I don't have any specific suggestions or recommendations, but I would suggest you contact some breeders that you respect and feel good about, let them know that you are looking for an adult of that age - they not be advertising it, but sometimes breeders will have kept back a pup to use for breeding, but the dog didn't work out. Or they got a dog back from a previous client that could not keep the dog for any reason and now needs a good home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Lance was a highly used stud dog in his time. I honestly don't know if the breeders are still breeding? Daphne would know.

If you liked your Lance son, (which was am show lines), maybe try to reconnect with them to see if they are still breeding? Have something older that may suit you?? 

Eurosport dogs are going to be pretty different than probably what Lance put out.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Castlemaid said:


> I think some people are waaaaaayyyyy over reacting and taking things too personally.
> 
> Thank you all that got the thread back on track.
> 
> Darrin, I don't have any specific suggestions or recommendations, but I would suggest you *contact some breeders that you respect and feel good about, let them know that you are looking for an adult of that age* - they not be advertising it, but sometimes breeders will have kept back a pup to use for breeding, but the dog didn't work out. Or they got a dog back from a previous client that could not keep the dog for any reason and now needs a good home.


 This! You could also try visiting a local SchH club. If you see a dog you like, speak to the owner and they will likely point you to their breeder (who you can then ask about any available adults). Why didn't I think of that? :crazy:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

another place to put this out there is the GSD pedigree data base.
The Pedigree Database - Home of the pedigree enthusiast

You may get some hits there


----------



## Xeph

Fran Jo still produces dogs. But they are American, not WGSL.

Shepherdmom, you are way too sensitive. There are plenty of people here that think my American dogs are ugly. Fine. I think they're gorgeous. There are people on this same board that own dogs that I do not find particularly attractive. Who cares? I don't own the dog, I don't have to like the way it looks, they do.

If they're happy with their dog, good on them. They got what they wanted.

I might suggest that the OP check out Guter Mannes Hirt - Home - Guter Mannes Hirt


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Jackie - I don't know if the OP ever said WGSL - people hear black/red and think that, but ASL might be another option that they could look at. So that website is still up to date/contactable? Are there are ASL breeders that have dogs available?


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I got WGSL out of big-boned, black/red. I haven't seen an ASL who is both yet(though I might once my application goes through in the club). But there are a lot of ASL who have good pigment as well. Just not so deeply pigmented. Seeing as OP's old dog was ASL, they would likely also be a good option.
Xeph- Off topic, but I absolutely adore your dogs. :wub: I don't see how anybody could find them ugly.


----------



## onyx'girl

Maybe check out these two males: K9 Motivation Working Line German Shepherds dog training Lexington Kentucky - Dogs available


----------



## Xeph

> I don't see how anybody could find them ugly.


Many are American. That's enough for some, lol.



> I haven't seen an ASL who is both yet


I can promise you they exist. In fact, a friend of mine has a HUGE boned BEAUTIFUL male out of Ch Kysarah's Ashkin For Trouble "Talka". While not black and red, he is a very strongly pigmented black and tan with bone and a head TO DIE FOR.

Holy jeez, he is the kind of male I DREAM about, and his temperament is stellar!

I personally would not recommend Fran Jo myself, but that is me personally.

I might suggest hoping on the pedigree database as well, and looking at the classifieds. 

I know somebody who has a young male, gorgeous, black and red. But he is only a year old. They want $3k for him


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Xeph said:


> I can promise you they exist. In fact, a friend of mine has a HUGE boned BEAUTIFUL male out of Ch Kysarah's Ashkin For Trouble "Talka". While not black and red, he is a very strongly pigmented black and tan with bone and a head TO DIE FOR.
> 
> Holy jeez, he is the kind of male I DREAM about, and his temperament is stellar!


 Will Talka, by any chance, be at the show in March? The only one I've met so far with great pigment and nice, think bones was an ASL/WGSL cross. Granted, I told his owner I was going to take him home with me :wub:

OP- Conformation shows are also a nice place to meet breeders you like and see if they have available adults!


----------



## Xeph

> Will Talka, by any chance, be at the show in March?


No  I'm hoping to have Talka puppies in the next year or so, though 

/off topic


----------



## GsdLoverr729

... I'm gonna PM you and let OP have his thread back lol


----------



## wolfstraum

Charlie Starr often raises out males for the show ring and the ones that are not quite VA material will be sold to companion homes...even some young males who are titled get sold as they are not stud material

Drache Feld :: german shepherd/schutzhund

I believe this is the quality and type the OP is seeking...whether Charlie has anything or not....he will have to inquire

Lee


----------



## Freestep

darrinjesus said:


> I do know what I want. When I was in college I raised some shepherds. At that time I owned the son of Lance of Fran Joe. His name was Goliath. A large boned black and red fit for any show ring.


So you are looking for an American show line dog? Or a German show line? Lance of Fran-Jo was an American show line dog. The picture of the black and red male that you liked is a German show line dog.

They are different types, and will require different breeder references.


----------



## Andaka

Fran and Joan Ford are no longer with us, but kent Boyles is breeding dogs from their lines. they also go back to Dallas and some WGSL, so big-boned black and red is possible.

Kenlyn German Shepherds - Premier German Shepherd Dogs for Illinois and Wisconsin

There is also Kaleef German Shepherds. Jim Moses has recntly married a woman who lives in the St. Louis area, so they could be close to you.

Kaleef German Shepherds - Boys


----------



## arycrest

Here's a link about Lance and some of his background, offspring, pictures, etc.
Lance: His life and legacy - Review reprint provided by gsdbydesign.com


----------



## dazedtrucker

GusGus said:


> I haven't read as far as what anyone had to say, but boy do I love the look of that dog !


I find him gorgeous!  I love him with all my heart, he came from a breeder, I did my research.His temperament is lacking (he has a noise phobia, and anxiety issues, reactive..) She told me he was alot more standoffish than the others, and gave me an option to back out before I got him, I was already in love :wub: I accept him with his faults, lord knows I have mine as well, LOL! 
Anyway... this thread is kinda hard to stomach. Just because someone wants a dog with a certain look, and isn't finding that in the rescues doesn't mean they are bad, rotten, or evil...
I love ALL Shepherds. I grab 'em and save 'em whenever, wherever. My current rescueish girl is running me 3 shades past ragged. And I love her. She destroyed crate number 3 tonight...  However, when I purchased Axel, from a breeder, I wanted A GOOD LOOKING MALE. And a pup. I paid my pretty penny for him.. I'm not ashamed of it either. I know where my heart is. I love the breed, and will not turn my back on any of them, even if I can't be the forever home. That's just me.
Rescues are a mystery. Yes, they are evaluated, but you just don't truly know them until you have them. My last was EXTREMELY male on male aggressive. A doll with people, kids, everyday activities... but he would just explode on my other male for no predictable reason and try to kill him. I knew there could be such an issue when I got him, given his life in the puppy mill.. didn't matter. He now lives in a home with no other dogs, and is adored. Such is life. 
I was up for that. 
Because the guy said he wants a dog that will alert does not mean he wants an aggressive dog...  Come on guys. He wants a dog that he can look at (I stare at Axel and adore his looks on a da
ily basis), and be proud, and the loyal protector a GSD is supposed to be. I'm not sensing anything wrong with that. 
It's sad that alot of rescues don't look awesome..and there are reasons they dont, but not everyone is cut out to fix em.... I see alot of dogs in CA shelters on my FB that look like showdogs.
Anyways... LOL! I am sure the dog is out there that will fit for him. I'm still thinking retired show dog would do nicely...  I can't get Nala to hold still for a decent picture... but I bet she would be on the shabby list, and I actually think shes a pretty nice looking working line female. I love that silly bitch  She's keepin my feet warm right now....


----------



## LARHAGE

There is a German Shepherds For Sale group on Facebook, there's usually a lot of American Show line dogs with WGSL and Working, lots of them are young adults, sorry I don't have the link but it's easy to search on Facebook. I too see nothing wrong with having your ideal vision of a German Shepherd, the OP could perhaps have been more diplomatic, but I see nothing wrong with his requests of a dog, I'm the same way with my preferences for dogs and horses, there's exactly what you want out there, it just requires patience and perseverance .


----------



## NancyJ

Larhage - I agree with you. I think the impolite wording, essentially considering any dog not meeting the standard which he could not really define as shabby / low quality is what set people off. You can see any number of threads where people want a specific type of dog where they do not get such a response.

He likes Lance? Well -- guess what -- Lance defined the American Showlines as he was one of the most highly bred GSDs ever. Should be no problem finding a dog with that lineage. Of course like any dog highly inbred on, there can definitely be quality issues (that stands for ALL lines). 

I think what the OP needs to do is some honest to goodness research, to figure out what he wants. Lance = American lines "Red and Black" typifies German Showlines. We have given him plenty of resources to do his own work..Let him come back and ask a more specific question than a "quality dog" and I am certain he will get the help he needs.


----------



## huntergreen

Lauri & The Gang said:


> How you can go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it???
> 
> As for the OP being rude? Hardly. He simply stated what he was looking for and what HE didn't like.


i am sure it is never a good idea to disagree with a mod, but i am going to do it anyway. imho, those that actively rescue and foster dogs are really special people that put a lot of themselves into what they do, not for pay but for the love of animals. those that have rescued dogs, opened their homes and took dogs off death row and have formed a deep bond and couldn't be happier with their choice, their pride in their gsd often comes through loud and clear. the ops post came across as dismissive and snooty. i am going to give him a pass on this though. 

first, we see words on a screen without facial expressions, hand gestures or body language. what he typed may not have come across the way he intended. 

second, at least he had already looked into a rescue and didn't see what he has pictured his gsd to be. 

third, i type poorly and try to answer/respond in threads with as few words as possible. my intention is never to dismiss or insult anyone and hope i never come across as if i have. 

fourth, i would rather the op keep coming here to learn and ask questions and not have another dog that our "rescuers" have to save.


----------



## darrinjesus

This is the kind of Shepherd I want to buy. Big boned traditional looking. Awesome dog.

Darrin


----------



## wolfstraum

you like that roached back???? I am sure that Bill Fleisher or Dean Calderon will find you a showline adult male.....be prepared to spend upwards of $15K from them...

Lee


----------



## Jax08

Call Robin at Huerta Hof. She could probably at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Freestep

darrinjesus said:


> This is the kind of Shepherd I want to buy. Big boned traditional looking. Awesome dog.


Okay, just so you know, that is a West German show line dog. No relation to Lance whatsoever.


----------



## RebelGSD

I guess extreme roach it is, there are quite a few breeders that breed for that. And beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To me they look as if their rear end were two sizes too small for the front end.


----------



## marshies

To be honest, I didn't really know the difference between a roach and a non-roached back unless 2 pictures were side by side, or one dog was ACTUALLY a banana. The OP probably just likes the overall look of the dog. 

There are tons of great showline breeders active right on the board. Huerta Hof, Alta-Tollhaus, etc. I don't know about others, but I know Robin sometimes keeps a puppy from a litter to evaluate its potential as breeding stock, and if they don't grow out as a pup that fits her program, she rehomes it to a family that will be able to give the dog more attention as a pet/working dog. I'm sure other breeders do this as well, so do some research and contact them.


----------



## NancyJ

I would think for a young adult with great looks** - expect to pay a lot of money but demand hip, back, and elbow x-rays, clearances for any genetic diseases (particularly in certain lines), complete blood work, and some sort of temperament evaluation that is age specific. I would want to make sure that there are no known allergies as well. 

**Great looks being relative - which is why I suggested he do the research; the type is not one I find attractive either but a lot do and I am certain he would find my nice WL not to his liking.


----------



## CelticGlory

Here are some for you to look at:

1. German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: Top protection dog from Czech (id: 182413)
2. German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: Exceptional "Started" 8 Month Old (id: 181693) (I know he's only 8 months, but he looks so impressive. Not sure what your price limits are?)
3. German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: 18 mo Boomer son looks just like father huge head (id: 181063) 
4. German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: BEAUTIFUL 23 Month Tyson Vom Kottersbusch Son (id: 180539)

There are more, just go to pedigree database and click on the classifieds; you can pick the country, and 'Males for Sale'. The majority of the black males are high drive, working lines; usually, I can find a show or pet in the listings for black males, but maybe because of the age they are advertising the working prospects.


----------



## wolfstraum

Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds

There is a black and red dog for sale on this page....

Lee


----------



## David Taggart

What I see - degenerated spinal cord and back limbs. Doesn't matter, if we are looking into a friend. Go ahead! But remember that GSD ought to go through a **** of a training before his adulthood, you don't want a beast, do you? There are trained dogs for sale, with diplomas and certificates, and they are costly. Also, make sure your adult pup is not older than one year and half, otherwise he, the dog, might treat you as inferior. The relationship between the dog and the man starts as a relationship between a child and his parent; it develops further as of two friends stage by stage; and it is crowned by a close bond of a loving vassal and his king, whose every word is caught and obeyed. Only to know if the dog is capable of becoming such, wasn't spoiled, wasn't traumatised by training takes two-tree months. Like us, the dogs pick good and bad habits when they are young, it will be more difficult for you to read your new adult friend, than an openhearted pup. Puppy's love is for free, but you will face not an easy task to gain it with an adult.


----------



## Jax08

I"m sorry, David, but I disagree with everything you posted. An adult can bond to a person just like a puppy does. It happens every day in adoptions and rescue.

Where are you getting "degenerated spinal cord and back limbs"? That is simply not true either. That roach in that picture may be extreme for my tastes but that does not mean the spinal cords and back limbs on that dog are damaged in any way.


----------



## selzer

Bass looks good, Sigor looks good, but Basco -- couldn't they get a better picture?


----------



## Loneforce

selzer said:


> Bass looks good, Sigor looks good, but Basco -- couldn't they get a better picture?


 I agree it looks like the picture is scrunched up, giving it a more roached look.


----------



## CelticGlory

Here is the same picture of him, but he looks better. They may have shrunk the picture on the other page and it made him look different: Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds.


----------



## selzer

The dog looks haunched up like he has a bladder infection. His legs appear over long and thin, and his tail sits funny. I thought the other picture was scrunched up, like maybe it was shrunk or something. I don't know, but I would be embarrassed to ask $3000 for that dog with that picture. I like German Showline dogs, and am not freaked out by their look. That dog really doesn't do anything for me though. Maybe with a better photo that dog would look a whole lot better. The other dogs look really nice.


----------



## katieliz

david i've had these dogs all my life, my parents before me, my grandfather before them. i also must respectfully, but totally, disagree with just about everything you said.


----------



## msvette2u

> Puppy's love is for free, but you will face not an easy task to gain it with an adult.


Not even remotely true.


----------



## carmspack

"a loving vassal and his king" !! - also disagree with Davids words.

the showline dogs heads were too heavy , clumsy.

how does this appeal to you for type -- Temar Shepherds : About - What We Do | German Shepherds Breeders in Oregon, Puppies for sale.


----------



## carmspack

listings 
German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: Wegas vom Fichtenschlag Son For Sale (id: 182607)


----------



## carmspack

or German Shepherd Dog Male for sale: WITO AND HERMINE SON TO SELL (id: 182454)


----------



## harmony

I went from 2 to 12 pages  But do you know the difference from working to show dogs?


----------



## harmony

Not downing anyone here but does this person know?


----------



## Andaka

This person knows what he wants and has posted pictures of dogs he likes. Now he is looking for recommendations of where to buy a similar dog.


----------



## NancyJ

Andaka said:


> This person knows what he wants and has posted pictures of dogs he likes. Now he is looking for recommendations of where to buy a similar dog.


Yes, just help him find what he is looking for. The pictures are clearly of a German Showlines dog with a particular "look"

My recommendations for health screening are what I did when I bought an adult working line dog. You spend more money for an adult dog and can check for more things than you can a puppy and he should. 

Perhaps he can comment on the haus Gill dogs - which ones does he like/not like and if so, why. Some looked very nice even to my WL eyes.


----------



## CelticGlory

I hope they come back, I hope between what I posted and Lee posted he gives us another clue of what he likes. The dogs I picked are what he was looking for (based on the photo posted)... I would look for more if he doesn't like any of the one's posted, but I would like to know if we helped him any. 

ETA: Carmen, I like that dog you posted! The Wito and Hermine son! Wow what a looker!


----------



## Jax08

This hunk is in a shelter
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6934167705.195219.173720137705&type=1&theater


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Wow, Michelle! He IS a hunk! :wub:


----------



## Old Maid Gooseberry

Apparently this guy is not terribly serious about buying a dog. He claims he wants a "borderline" show dog (GSD with Borderline Personality Disorder?) He actually wants a FREE dog. Be careful if you want to sell him a dog.


----------



## Old Maid Gooseberry

Re: darrinjesus (Darrin Bradley, Macon, MO) Euro Dream Boxers
Look him up on rip-off reports. Apparently he wants to go into GSDs now.


----------

